# Too good to be true * ~



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi

Some of you might remember me announcing our pregnancy in this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69131.0

Well we went for the 12 week scan today, which showed that our baby stopped growing in the 8th week, despite us having had no warning signs at all. Everything felt fine to us.

I cant describe the feeling of sitting down in excitement to see your baby, only to see it tiny and lifeless in front of you. DW now has to go in for a horrible operation to remove the left overs. We feel like our world has collapsed.

Looks like I'll be coming to you guys for support again.

Hugs
Px


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Paul

I have sent you a Pm

My thoughts are with you both

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Paul, really so so sorry....much love and strength to you both.

Many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Paul

I've posted elsewhere to you, but you know we are here to support you both. 

Axx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Paul

I'm so sorry to read your news  ...thinking of you & your DW at this sad time.  Please look after yourselves and take time to heal...emotionally and physically.

 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Paul i am so sorry to hear this news - sending my love to u and your DW.

Kate xx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh Paul, I can't imagine how you feel. My heart goes out to you and your DH. 

Take care of yourselves

Alley


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Paul & DW

Having had a m/c at 13 weeks myself (11 weeks for bubs) I know only to well the rawness of the pain you have now, when after finaly getting the BFP it is snatched away. my DH took it verybadley and even now, will comment about the unfairness of it.
My heart truely goes out to you and your wife.

Take time to greive your loss, stay strong.
~Dizzi~


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thank you all for your nice words. We are back from the horrible operation now. We can't believe we are not pregnant anymore.

best wishes
px


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul and DW,

I'm so sorry to heard your sad new. No words can really explain what i really want to say to you and dw.

Love
Hugs
xx.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read your news thinking of you & your DW at this sad time

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Paul

I am so sorry to read your sad news.

My thoughts are with you and your wife, take care

Love Kathryn


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Paul
You and your DW are in my thoughts. 
Kind regards
Caline


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Paul and Dw
I am so sorry to hear of your terrible loss and my heart goes out to you both.  I am sending love and healing to you and wish there was something I and all the other girls on here could do to help.  It is so unfair to have your pregnancy snatched away like that and to go through a horrible operation. Please accept our love and cuddles and support.
I do know what you are going through as we went merrily along to our scan thinking I was 11 weeks pregnant (having already had a scan and see the heart beat at 8 weeks) only to suddenly notice the consultant was not saying anything (we were having a nuchal fold scan) and I suddenly realised there was no flashing bleep on the screen, the feeling is devastating and numb and its like your whole world has collapsed and you just don't know what to say or do.
It is just so horrible that you thought you were pregnant and having a baby at a certain time to have it taken away like that, I could not get over how I did not know nor my body.  We decided to go in and take the tablets and then have it come out like that, although very distressing it was probably the best for us as I had a traumatic birth the first time, although very upsetting (hearing other peoples in stories in there including the nurse made me cry) it was kind of therapy but its all terrible.  The same thing happened to me again a few months later but on different timescales and I went in at 8 weeks to have a dating scan and it had stopped at 6 or before.
Now I am so petrified of it happening again and yet am desperate for another and that second one was 3 years ago in jan.
Just writing about it now makes me realise that it is something you will never get over and that I put a brave face on it as I have done with everything but its important for you and your DW to grieve probably over your loss and share those thoughts and feelings with us and others who have been through similar.  It does not make it any better or easiser but sharing your grief might help.
I wish there was more I could say to help.
Thinking of you and sending lots of love and support
Susie


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

PaulB
I am so very sorry, my thoughts are with you and dw at this time!
Life is so cruel!
XX MrsHope XX


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

There is nothing I can say that will make you feel better - I wish there was.
Love and best wishes to you both and I hope you find strength from each other to get through this terrible time.
Karen x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Paul

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news - am thinking of you and DW, I cant imagine what you are both going through at this very sad time.  

Take care
Jane xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Dear Paul and DW,

So sorry to hear about your horribly tough time.  my thoughts are with you both

Love
Ginny xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Paul and DW,
feel really awful for you, as does everyone..I can only imagine how absolutely dreadful you must be feeling. To go through the pain of infertility and then have your happiness snatched away is unbelievably cruel.
I hope that the two of you have time to be together for support and lots of hugs.
sending you a hug of mine 

pobby xxxxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks everyone for your responses and good wishes. Myself and DW are very touched by everyones kindness. 

cheers
Paul


----------

